
Amazon Moving Many Employees from Seattle to Bellevue, in Eastside King County - petethomas
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/exclusive-amazon-moving-thousands-employees-seattle-relocating-key-division-nearby-city/
======
StudentStuff
This is a good first step, but I'll be much happier when they've fully
departed South Lake Union! Amazon will have fun competing for office space
with Microsoft and others that are relocating to Bellevue, prices are already
astronomical for living & office space there, even compared to prices in
Seattle.

Amazon owns Jenny Durkan (our current do nothing mayor) due to their campaign
contributions (Centurylink & Comcast are minority shareholders of Jenny), and
they successfully fought against reinstatement of the head tax we had up until
the last recession. Their full departure would make room for other companies
that are desperate to grow & invest in Seattle, but have been crowded out.

It'll be interesting to see if Microsoft goes into bidding wars with Amazon,
as Microsoft is currently advocating for higher taxes for high revenue tech
companies: [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/microsoft-backing-major-tax-
hi...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/microsoft-backing-major-tax-hike-amazon/)

